# Cubed Rock



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Don't know if this is on here already, but just saw this today and tried it.

Take a fillet of rockfish and cube it.

Put roughly 2 qts of water in a pot and bring it to a boil.

Add about a cup of sugar and a small amount of butter to water. Put cubes in and when they float they are done.

Dip in melted butter and you are in seventh heaven. Told it taste like lobster but I never had lobster. All I know is this was some good stuff!


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i remember talking to someone about this on the headboat...he said using the section up near the head was real good for this, also said something about it being 'poor mans lobster'. i've heard about this from a few different people...haven't tried it yet. maybe next time.


----------

